# M&R Diamondback "R" series - any experience?



## QStitch (Aug 6, 2009)

I am looking at a used 8 colors Diamondback R series. I can't find any information on the M&R web site. Is it still made? Anybody has any feedback about this machine? Thanks!


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Found this in a search...might be of some help.
http://alphashirt.pt/english/files/ENG_mr-diamondback.pdf

I would call M&R and ask if they still make it or how old it could be.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Ran a 6 color Diamondback for a few years, with a 7th head in place of unload. It was freakin sweeeeet!


----------

